# How common are electric cars in your area?



## koolio

I saw quite a few in Vancouver. Haven't seen any in Toronto as of yet, but then again I haven't been out and about that much since I recently came back.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

I've seen a fair amount these;









as well as these;








running around Tokyo.

I also notice many mopet type electric bikes running around as well which make a lot of sense. They are sold not at bike shops but at large electric appliance stores. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

some days ago i saw a BMW i3 in my city


----------



## Innsertnamehere

I see them fairly often. Probably around the point now where I will see one once a week, (whether that be a Leaf, Volt, or Tesla). I saw a Tesla and a Volt within 15 minutes of each other last week, that was a bit of a surprise haha.


----------



## Village Idiot

The Tesla Model S came out of the gates fast in Norway and was the #1 most sold car for the month of September!


----------



## stpang

None here. Though few types have been created, yet it is still a discourse (mass production).


----------



## joeyorav

Hawaii is a perfect place for electric cars, since it must import all of its refined petroleum products, meaning that it is often the most expensive single state in which to buy gasoline. And its islands are relatively small, so travel distances are limited, meaning range anxiety is less an issue than for drivers in wide-open Plains states.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Very common. Some I have taken pictures of:
> 
> 
> All in Oslo.


And two pictures of the Model S too. These are pretty much everywhere now.


DSC00200 by Inkooen, on Flickr


DSC00214 by Inkooen, on Flickr

Taken with my phone hence the bad quality.


----------



## seattle92

In Lisbon i see some Leafs and Smarts. Not every day, but they are starting to appear.


----------



## ok2

So far there is only one silver Tesla Model S imported in Bulgaria from the US. It takes about 30 days to ship a car from the US to Bulgaria in a container. 

There are some pictures of the car with bulgarian license plates on this website:

http://topgear.bg/?go=article&p=detail&tg_articleId=4786


I am not aware of other 100% electric cars in Bulgaria. There are a couple of imported US Volts and one or two Opel Ampera on the streets of Sofia, but those I don't count as 100% electric due to the gasoline backup engine.


----------



## synodbio

In India though, electric car sales are much smaller--despite a population of over 1.2 billion. And just one single electric car model is on sale right now to Indian consumers--the Mahindra Reva e2o.


----------



## pdxor

Quite common in Portland, there are electric vehicle charging stations on the city streets and in parking lots like Walmart now. 








This vehicle is charging downtown on what is called Electric Avenue.


----------



## 037

Electric cars are really rare in Serbia - I have seen just few company-cars and several project-cars (usually faculty projects or work of some individualist). 

Even hybrids are not so often seen here. Several Priuses and some "soft hybrids", like Peugeot's new 4x4s. 

In other hand electric mopeds was pretty popular, but in last 4-5 years they number decrease.


----------



## DW98

Never seen one.


----------



## Hager86

In Russia electric cars are rare


----------



## Idfha

i can think of ever having seen.


----------



## Perennial Quest

They're starting to become somewhat common in Milan, but their market share in Italy is still extremely low (less than 1%).


----------



## Galro

Electric cars currently have a market share of 13% here in Norway


----------



## mopc

^^ wow 

0.0% in Brazil


----------



## Perennial Quest

Galro said:


> Electric cars currently have a market share of 13% here in Norway


Well, as far as I know you have a taxation/incentives system in place in order to bring great advantages to EV customers. Norway is European nr. 1 market for Tesla today, for example. It surpassed by far other great markets for them as the Benelux, Switzerland and Germany.


----------

